# Saluti, fratelli rossoneri!



## LucACM9 (25 Marzo 2019)

Ciao a tutta la famiglia di questo splendido forum rossonero. Sono un abbonato alla Curva Sud da ormai 5 anni e vivo intensamente l'intera settimana pensando al nostro Diavolo, la mia seconda pelle. Scopro questo forum da qualche mese e ho deciso di iscrivermi per poter dire un'opinione sulla nostra amata Squadra, sperando di tornare ai quei livelli che ci hanno fatto vivere di emozioni indescrivibili la nostra vita rossonera. Rinnovo i miei saluti e naturalmente, Forza Milan per sempre!


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Marzo 2019)

LucACM9 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutta la famiglia di questo splendido forum rossonero. Sono un abbonato alla Curva Sud da ormai 5 anni e vivo intensamente l'intera settimana pensando al nostro Diavolo, la mia seconda pelle. Scopro questo forum da qualche mese e ho deciso di iscrivermi per poter dire un'opinione sulla nostra amata Squadra, sperando di tornare ai quei livelli che ci hanno fatto vivere di emozioni indescrivibili la nostra vita rossonera. Rinnovo i miei saluti e naturalmente, Forza Milan per sempre!



Ciao benvenuto


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2019)

ciao grande!


----------

